

The long history of NSA and spying on US citizens - rubbingalcohol
http://blog.rubbingalcoholic.com/post/52361697693/a-tale-of-surveillance

======
orthecreedence
This is a really excellent collection of facts and opinions that outlines just
what we're up against as a "free" society.

I myself, for the past few months, have had this semi-conscious filter on what
communications I send to people, and the fact that I have an internal process
keeping check on my ideas and how/when they are expressed scares me. This just
adds to the fear.

I had no idea the _extent_ of what kind of surveillance we were living under
until reading this.

I think this is our next great battle as citizens of the United States. We've
spent all of our free time giving up privacy and information to companies that
are now funneling it to large spy networks. I believe it would behoove us to
take a second look at our actions and how they act against us in the long run.

We are not truly free if we feel like there are eyes on us at all times.

